# Beaver Tail Owners...quick pros and cons.



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Seriously considering getting B2 or new BTX this year. Going to view them next week at the International Boat Show in C.C.. 

I have really enjoyed reading all the past threads on the Beaver...I personally only know one person running one...and I always see him where I can't go...well I could, but would spend the next couple days pushing back out. I have a passion for stalking...and feel that this is my best option considering the system that I fish 90% of the time. 

If you own a B2 or your considering getting a BTX I would like to know what you don't like about your B2 or BTX options...what you would have done different, etc.. 

I don't want opinions from non owners about other skiffs or boats. 

Thanks for your time and feedback.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Own a Bare Bones not a B2 or Btx, but the same hull.

I wouldn't change too much, maybe except the following

1) I have white Sea Dek. It came clean for the first year or so, but now it is getting harder to clean. I didn't get to choose the color as it was already in the boat I bought. I would go with gray Sea Dek.

2) E-Tec? It's been a great motor so far. I have a little over 60 hours on it now and it is very good on gas and oil. It does everything an outboard should do, accelarates good, good hole shot etc, but it is a heavy little buger. Question is how much does it really hurt on draft? Maybe not all that much. I wouldn't go with another motor just to save 20 lbs, but compared to the 50 Yammi two smoke, it weighs probably closer to 50 lbs more. I say probably, because BT has weighed several E-Tecs and according to them, they come in at least 10-12 lbs lighter than advertised. I don't know, it's probably a toss up. If your a big fella like me (6'-5", 255 lbs) then maybe you need to save some weight. If you're 170 lbs, go E-tec.

3) Fly line toe rails. Even if you don't fly fish, they will protect the deck of your boat. You'll find the boat has such a low profile that it gets underneath docks that otherwise wouldn't be an issue. I'm making my own soon and even adding a couple of strips to the rear corners.

4) onboard charger - just for convenience

5) poling platform. I may at some point look at ways to lower mine a little. This is a more of a personal preference each owner will have to figure out.

Things I have and glad I do

1) rod holders on platform
2) front casting platform
3) quick disconnect for Minn Kota trolling motor (a must)
4) LED cockpit lighting
5) trim tabs 
6) aluminum trailer

I have seen the BTx and I like it a lot. The cockpit _is_ narrower, but I like that too and it is one of the cleanest skiffs I have seen. Absolutely no no sharp edges anywhere in the cockpit. No looking under the gunnels and seeing the cap to hull joint etc.... a tue two piece construction. Oh, and those gunnels and rod lockers are huge. If ordered a BTx, I would get some rod holders on the console. The rod lockers are cool, but if your picking up just to move a short distance, I wouldn't want to mess with putting my rods in there.

I'm happy with my Beavertail. Fit and finish are fantastic and I have had ZERO problems with it. You're looking at the right boat.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

3) Fly line toe rails. Even if you don't fly fish, they will protect the deck of your boat. You'll find the boat has such a low profile that it gets underneath docks that otherwise wouldn't be an issue. I'm making my own soon and even adding a couple of strips to the rear corners.

Good advice Stuart, the rails do keep my bow in better condition. You can see and feel scratches from launching at Clark's in POC. On the stern the scratches are embedded in the glass.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Which one of the Beavertails would be best with just a tiller steer outboard?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Cap10 said:


> Which one of the Beavertails would be best with just a tiller steer outboard?


I have the Bare Bones tiller, which they aren't making any more. I have seen one B2 on their website with a tiller, but I would think the BTx would be the way to go and would be less expensive than having them make a special B2 tiller.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've had a B2 Tunnel with a 60 hp E-tec for about a month now. So far I love it. 

I echo all of Stuarts comments about quality and features. It is amazingly smooth and dry for such a small low profile boat. I can comfortably and dryly handle 2 footers by trimming it right. I did have to come through some 3 footers last Saturday and ended up poking the bow through a couple of waves. I got a little wet, but wasn't soaked to the skin either. I'll probably avoid the 3 footers from now on, but I never felt like the boat was ever in any danger of faltering. Another thing is it handles like a jet ski.

One decision is tunnel or no tunnel. It can run plenty shallow without a tunnel, but with the tunnel it can go as shallow as any boat on the market. The B2 and Osprey use what Beavertail calls Selectdrive. Basically, you can flip a valve that injects a stream of air into the tunnel to release drag and improve efficiency. With this engaged, you run the jackplate between 0 and 4 and it performs a lot like the non-tunnel (1 - 2 mph slower on the top end). You do start getting some cavitation at about 2 and will lose water pressure above 4.

With select drive disengaged, you get full flow through the tunnel and can run the jp all the way up on 6 with no cavitation or water pressure problems. In this mode I have already run through 3" (I measured) without anything touching the bottom. Top end is about 5 mph slower in this mode.

The BTX will be offered with a tunnel, but not with selectdrive. Also, you don't have the sponsons on the BTX so that might affect how high you can run the motor a bit.

My top end so far is 33.6, but I haven't had an ideal day to test this so I may be able to do a little better. It's no speed demon, but speed isn't what it was designed for.

The only other thing I can think of is that you need to get used to travelling light. I came down from a 23' liner style boat and I had to consolidate down to the bare basics.

Good luck.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

One other thing. I miss my motor trim guage. I'll probably have one added.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty good speed out of that setup.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That was me, half a tank of gas, and no ice chest.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the feedback gents...this is a great tool for us fishers. 

i currently have a self bailer....i do my share of wading....i don't have experience with a bilge pump..does it handle the mud after washing? 

thanks a bunch with the fly line toe rails...i would have never thought about that. 

i know i'm going to get ridiculed for this..but is there a 4-stroke option on this rig?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Don't do much wading, so can't answer the mud in the bilge pump question. I _can_ tell ya, that the pump in the BTx is extremely accessible.

No ridicule on the motor. BT will put whatever you want on there. I've seen Hondas, Yammis and Mercs. Suzuki doesn't have a contender in that size.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

One of the points of having a skiff like this is to not have to wade as much. You can be a lot more stealthy poling or trolling in this skiff than you can be wading. Death wades in knee deep mud just aren't as fun as they used to be.

To answer you're question though, it's your standard 500gph bilge pump so as long and there is plenty of water flushing the mud it shouldn't be a problem.

Also, when you're cleaning it, just pull the plugs and flush fresh water through the bilge. The bilge pump won't even come into play.

I can't see why you would have a problem.

NP on the 4 stroke. It's a matter of personal preference. If I remember correctly, 50 hp is the max hp they put on the boat in a 4 stroke because of the additional weight. Call Jim Dismore at Beavertail and he can answer all the questions about engines.


----------



## kdumas (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess I'll chime in to; 08 Osprey w/ 60 Etec, 50hrs / ish

I think,,, the BTX, B2 and Osprey all have the same basic running surface. (Only BT really knows)

I am partial to the center console / Osprey. Your centered / behind a small console if / when you run through those 3' waves plus for me the sight-line running through the lakes, being able to read the water or lack there of is worth it. I also don't carry 1- 4 extra bags of tackle as the console is a tackle locker.

Engine options; balance first, then manufacture, then HP / speed last. I wonder if a 4-stroke / weight will respond as well to spinning up in 8" of water like a 2-stroke. If fuel economy is the factor, the 60 Etech doesn't burn enough in a day to add up to anything. My max burn in one day is 6.5gal, after an estimated +65 miles round trip.

After 6 months now of stalking with a push poll, I have no desire to wade. The only way I'm getting back into the mire, is to push across 2" of water or I fell off one of the platforms. Now if I can just see the trout before they dart-off, I'll have it made. Got the Reds nailed though {starting to feel guilty about depleting the stocks}

Yes on the Dark - Sea Dek and don't forget to put it on both platforms. It make a big difference at the end of the day.

I haven't measured polling draft of my Osprey w/ tunnel, but guess it cant be 1/2" more, if that, of the standard B2. My friends 12' M-scooter can get slightly shallower, but it's also a hoot to have him follow me across the bay in even a 15knt wind.(its like watching a rodeo)

"Traveling Light" is the way to go, for performance, polling, jumping up, and if you have to get out and push.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

kdumas, 

thanks for stopping in...

this is all great stuff...just as good or better than a test ride. i have been struggling with the center console or side console option. like you said, i think i would prefer the center console just because i'm compulsive and being unbalanced would drive me nuts...and i too would feel that i would be able to read the water better. 

what size push pole do you guys wave around? 

for the times that you have actually had to get out and push...can one person push back into drafting water..lets say if you accidently ran up too shallow?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

If your a big old boy, you can carry it on your shoulder. Seriously, I estimate my B2 weighs about 900lbs fully rigged and loaded for a day of fishing. My son poled us through about 30' of 3" deep water (it drafts about 4.5") over mud with both of us in the boat. He's 5'11" and weighs 165.

I'd say it's pretty easy to push. I have a 20' pole.

I went back and forth between the B2 and Osprey. I settled on the B2 because of less clutter for fly fishing and more room in the cockpit. I also liked the clean low lines of the overall setup. 

If you are by yourself and sitting on the side while idling, then it leans. On plane it barely leans, and the trim tabs easily take care of that. I'm 5'10" and can easily stand and drive the B2 without hunching over.

The Osprey definitely has it's plusses, but so does the B2 IMO, as does the BTX. It just depends on what you like and what your priorities are. Different strokes.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

gottagofishin, 

i'm guessing you have the side console? i'm a whopping 5'7 on a full moon. so not to worried about issues standing while running. 

has anyone had issues with the running bow lights? i have them on my mosca...and i have had to have them replaced several time due to burning out. 

i'm also leaning towards the B2 for the same reasons. i'd like to see what kind of feedback the BTX gets once there are some out on the water. i'd like to see the folks at beaver tail add some of the deck options that the B2 currently has...i.e. livewell (for tourneys).


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Beavertail skiff*

I will be getting my new Beavertail Osprey tunnel next weekend, and I can't wait. It will be one of the boats that Beavertail is showing at the Corpus Christi Boat Show. 

TAKE THE TEST DRIVE..... Believe me, most doubts/questions you have about the boat will be answered in the first 30 minutes of running it and poling it. The Texas sales rep (Randy) knows the boats from top to bottom and isn't afraid to show you the full capabilities of the boat on the test drive.

As I will be guiding fly-fishing and light tackle trips out of this boat, I went with a very limited amount of accessories on the boat (to keep weight down). Believe me, a trolling motor and power pole setup can add 200 pounds to the boat in a hurry (like having another person onboard).

As far as a push pole goes, I would have at least a 20'-22' pole for this boat. One option that I will likely add later is the fly-line toe rails. I figured that I would want to run the boat a few times before adding any extra items, so I can put them exactly where they feel comfortable to me...

I will be at the Corpus boat show most of the weekend. Also, if anyone is in the Rockport area, just call me and I would be happy to show you the boat.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Clearwater Guide Service - Rockport, TX
361-229-6053
www.flyfishrockport.com


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

My boat is the first side console I've owned and I have really enjoyed the versatility. With two clients I have one ride shotgun and the other on a cooler in the center of the boat. It sure is nice not having my rear in someones face while running.

I sit behind the wheel while making long runs and stand up often with my right hand on the steering knob and the left holding the platform. I was worried that not being centered would be a problem, but it has not. The abilitly to clear the deck for additional fishing room is great, by not permanently mounting the cooler in the boat I can pull it to starboard and have lots of deck space available.

Get at least a 20' pole, wish I had 3' more for an extra push. I would also reccommend the Stiffy push pole holders because they are more flexible than others in case you get your pole under a dock while maneuvering or if someone runs into the pole dockside. I've found it best to unstrap the pole when launching just in case, it is better for the pole to pop out than to snap.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for sharing capitans...

i have been in contact with randy...he has been a wealth of knowledge on these boats. 

Capt. Rick / all - what is the average build time on the beav? did they charge a delivery fee?


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Build / wait time*

When I ordered my skiff, I think the build/delivery time was maybe 9-10 weeks. I'm sure this time varies, as I would think they sell more boats in the winter/spring. Call Randy or Jim and ask, they were very upfront with me on delivery time.

Yes, they do charge a delivery fee.... again call and ask them, as I wouldn't want to publish any incorrect pricing information.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Clearwater Guide Service - Rockport, TX
361-229-6053
www.flyfishrockport.com


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I got lucky on my boat. They had a guy back out on it just after it was out of the mold and I had it in two or three weeks.

With the BTx being so new, I don't think you'll find a whole lot of info on it. Of course it's not a total unknown. It's basically the same tried and true hull except for the lack of sponsons and from what I have been told it runs good even w/o tabs. W/o sponsons you can raise and the lower the bow with the motor much easier by just adjusting the trim on the motor.

As far as delivery, they'll get it down here as efficiently as they can. If they have one or two more boats coming to Texas, they may ask if you can wait another week or so, (yep, that will be one of the longest weeks in your life) so they can send them all together on their own truck to save money for all. If they don't have anything else coming for a while (not likely) then they will get it to ya', no problem. With the price of diesel doing what it has done in the last year and a half since I took delivery of my boat, I'd be afraid to venture a guess on cost. Like they said above give Jim a call and ask him. They'll be fair on the cost and doubt if they cover their own costs at times.

Man, I'm pumped and I'm not even getting a boat. LOL


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

There is a delivery fee, but they bring it right to your front door. No issues on the running lights, but it's only 4 weeks old. LOL! My last boat had the exact same lights and they were still working after 7 years.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Also, I bought one of their show boats so I only had to wait a couple of weeks for them to add a couple of options I wanted. 

I know they took a whole bunch of orders last month so wait time may have increased a bit.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

If they keep selling boats at this rate I'll have to sell mine cause there will be no open shorelines, LOL


----------



## kdumas (Aug 19, 2005)

To answer your question can one person push it; that depends on how bad or good you stick it.

If you poll as far as you can (now sitting on the bottom). One person steps out and it will almost float again, you can push it with relative ease.

If you blow it up on the grass / completely out of the water, it may take two, or at least some grunting.
I have polled mine to a point you can see a tunnel slot in the mud and never had to get out. (trying to get to those Reds that think they can swim like a Flounder)
Delivery Options; You can drive to the factory and pick it up but I think its more cost affective to have them bring it to your front door. Kind of like have a Lexis delivered by the dealer (so I hear). 
Stiffy 21' on my p-pole 
I also have a console hand rail. Its nice to have something solid to grab running across slop chop / open bays. It hasn't gotten in the way of casting conventional or fly's. (my head did during my wife's first attempt at fly fishing last month) As I recall, in a span of thirty minutes, she hit three nice Reds in the head and me twice in the back of the head. She was Slightly Frustrated with the Reds lack of enthusiasm and broke out laughing each time she poped me in the head. (no hook set}

If you prompt Randy a little, he will finally tell you his opinion and experiences. He is a little shy and reserved at times


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have a 20 foot pole, but I don't do all that much poling. I can see where an extra foot or more would help. Only thing with the longer poles is being careful around docks and stuff not to snag it on something. I also tie a red flag to my pole when traveling down the road. Doubtful if anyone would be following that close on the highway to hit it, but in town at red lights it could happen. When running open, big water don't keep a lot of pole sticking off the bow. I've seen a picture of a pole that was sticking out too far and punched a wave at high speed. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

meet with Randy on Saturday to view his current demo beav...SWEET!

pics do not do this boat justice. I was very surprised to see how "big" this skiff really is...plenty of room. i'm sold on the Osprey (center console) option with tunnel. 

decisions...decisions. forgot to ask an important question...has anyone heard of or know first hand of any beaver tail swapping ends or sliding out?


----------



## kdumas (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, you can / I have BUT!! You have to screw up / I did, and pick the wrong way pass-through and get into 2" of water!!!!

If you try to turn sharp, it doesn't have enough water to bite. It will run through 3" in a straight line (tunnel), in anything reasonable (5"~6" or more), it runs / turns like its on rails.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

You could probably do it, but my theory (slept at a holiday inn) is that the boat leans pretty good in a turn and that doesn't leave the sharp bow part in the water, the boat is on its side. (it will turn so sharp, you can pretty much bury the rail if you want)

I will say if you take off from a dead stop with tabs all the way down and you're really romping on the throttle you better be ready to get back on the tabs and bring the bow back up. It will track hard one way or the other. Of course, mine is a tiller so it is a different animal. Maybe the guys with B2s or Ospreys can chime in. I don't consider this a design flaw at, just one of those things.

Here are a couple stupid little vids to show the lean when turning.. These things are a blast to drive.

At the end of this first vid, when I'm turning and running into small boat wakes is when some boats could swap ends. I don't think twice about this kind of stuff


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have the tunnel and with the jp up on 6, I have no doubt you could make it swap ends if you tried to turn too sharp while running at speed. However, under normal running, you can lean it all the way over and it carves the water like a PWC.

BTW, I did have the jp all the way up and was running at 15mph this weekend in about 8". I had to swerve sharply to avoid something just under the surface and didn't have a problem.

It's a great little boat. Everyone who rides in it loves it.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

stuart - thanks for the video feed...nice. 

thanks guys for all the in and outs of this rig...i'm very excited. i haven't reached out to the folks at beaver tail yet...will see them in person at the boat show this weekend. i have heard nothing but great positive feedback from everyone. 

sorry guys...i will be invading your solitude soon.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Be careful with beavertail I was thinking about getting one until I talked with the owner of Hellsbay boats. He told me he is currently talking to his lawyers about a suit against beavertail cause they came down bought two of his boats copied them and starting selling them for way cheaper. He said he's going after beavertail then he will be trying to have all purchased beavertails repoed. I don't know how that's legal but that's what he told me. His name is Chris and the number to Hell's Bay Boatworks is (321) 383-8223 and the website is www.hellsbayboatworks.com.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

spitfire said:


> Be careful with beavertail I was thinking about getting one until I talked with the owner of Hellsbay boats. He told me he is currently talking to his lawyers about a suit against beavertail cause they came down bought two of his boats copied them and starting selling them for way cheaper. He said he's going after beavertail then he will be trying to have all purchased beavertails repoed. I don't know how that's legal but that's what he told me. His name is Chris and the number to Hell's Bay Boatworks is (321) 383-8223 and the website is www.hellsbayboatworks.com.


Wow, haven't heard that particular twist before. Tell me which Beavertail will fit exactly in any HB mold. The Beavertail is a little wider, the sponsons are different, it has a little deadrise to the bottom among other things. Beavertail is stronger than ever and not going anywhere.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Just telling you what the owner of hells bay boats told me cause I was originally looking at the hells bay until someone told me I could get the same thing at a fraction of the cost thru beavertail. I have the beavertail dvd and talked to the owner of beavertail to. They will also tell you if you ask that they have some potential letagation will hells bay going on. Any way just call Chris at hells bay he will tell you I posted all his info. When I heard that I backed away from both boats and decided to wait. I am just throwing this out for fyi I will tell you now I am not an expert that's why I gave you hells bay info so you can call them direct.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd better hurry up a sell my Beavertail while I can. LOL!


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

spitfire, as you can probably tell by my screen name I have a close affiliation w/ Beavertail. I can promise you there is no law suit or potential law suit. I have also owned a number of h.b. boats in the past so I can be the first to tell you they are quite similar but are NOT the same skiffs. Banter like this what makes these forums fun to watch and we thank you for press. As for repo-ing boats. Come on! If you belive that I have ocean front property in West Tx I'd like to sell you.



spitfire said:


> Be careful with beavertail I was thinking about getting one until I talked with the owner of Hellsbay boats. He told me he is currently talking to his lawyers about a suit against beavertail cause they came down bought two of his boats copied them and starting selling them for way cheaper. He said he's going after beavertail then he will be trying to have all purchased beavertails repoed. I don't know how that's legal but that's what he told me. His name is Chris and the number to Hell's Bay Boatworks is (321) 383-8223 and the website is www.hellsbayboatworks.com.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

"Splashing" hulls in molds has been done for years. It may surprise people to know that Trans and Gulf Coast both got their hull by splashing a low side Boston Whaler hull. I am actually in the market for a BT skiff as soon as I unload my Grady White. The BT skiff looks like the right boat for me and the price is right, Hells Bay....not so much.



spitfire said:


> Just telling you what the owner of hells bay boats told me cause I was originally looking at the hells bay until someone told me I could get the same thing at a fraction of the cost thru beavertail. I have the beavertail dvd and talked to the owner of beavertail to. They will also tell you if you ask that they have some potential letagation will hells bay going on. Any way just call Chris at hells bay he will tell you I posted all his info. When I heard that I backed away from both boats and decided to wait. I am just throwing this out for fyi I will tell you now I am not an expert that's why I gave you hells bay info so you can call them direct.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

beavertailrep said:


> Banter like this what makes these forums fun to watch and we thank you for press.


You nailed it right there. It only makes Beavertail show up more in google searches, then once you get past the few "splashed" comments and get to reading all of the positive feedback from owners, the boat sells itself. Beavertail should thank them all.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't have a problem with beavertail in fact I like the boat and price. I was just trying to be a good 2 cooler and give out a little info I had directly from HB. But since I know now that trying to be a good 2 cooler will only get you hung out to dry I will just keep info that I think people don't want to hear or know to myself even if it may be beneficial! As soon as whatever it is that beavertail and HB have going on blows over I plan on buying a beavertail if they are still available for the record. I think the boat and people who make it are both great!!!


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Amigo, I was pointing out the fact that boat makers have had similar quibbles for years over hulls, and that the BT Skiff (IMO) is a much better value when compared to the HB. Let the builders squawk.......I am just ready to quit feeding gas to a 225 HP 2 stroke. I appreciate the input.

Imagine a couple of years from now if gas stays up.....there will be skiffs with 60 hp outboards buzzing around everywhere. I often wonder how long the quest for a 500hp outboard will continue at it's rapid pace.



spitfire said:


> I don't have a problem with beavertail in fact I like the boat and price. I was just trying to be a good 2 cooler and give out a little info I had directly from HB. But since I know now that trying to be a good 2 cooler will only get you hung out to dry I will just keep info that I think people don't want to hear or know to myself even if it may be beneficial! As soon as whatever it is that beavertail and HB have going on blows over I plan on buying a beavertail if they are still available for the record. I think the boat and people who make it are both great!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

It's all good as of late I've turned my attention to the Gordan waterman made out of carbon and kevlar but still a little cheaper than HB and get this no letigation problems!


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

spitfire - thank you for passing the info concerning what you heard from HB. this thread was posted for feedback from BT owners to provide me some hands on feedback...which all has been awesome by the way. please move on to your own thread about boats your interesed. ... cheers.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Spitfire,

No worries. I'm sure you were told what you were told and reported that accurately. I have a very close acquaintance who is a patent attorney and I asked him about this. He told me just because the hulls look very similar doesn't mean there is an infringement. HB own a few patents that are concerned with very specific technical aspects of their design. There may or may not be an infringement, but these cases come down to technical specifics and not looks. 

If HB decides to pursue a suit it's up to the courts and technical experts to decide. At any rate, the beef is between HB and BT. My BT is safe unless HB can prove that I colluded with BT to infringe upon their patent. Heck! I just found a boat I liked and bought it. 

BT is the hot boat in the TPS market. I'm not surprised HB is exploring this as an option. I'm sure they are losing market. 

Let the courts decide the issue between BT and HB. In the mean time, I'll be thoroughly enjoying my skiff and not really worrying about HB reposessing my hull.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Thankyou everybody for your concern I do apologize I didn't mean to offend the beavertail lovers I was just passing on some info I had on the subject by the way next time I won't do! Also idlethru I am sorry I wasn't aware that the threads were individually owned by whoever posted them I thought that they were on 2 cool for all to enjoy and make contributions my bad. Next time you start a thread I'll make sure to stay off it!!!!!!!!!! Thanks idlethru!!!!


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

spitfire...no problem...and once again thanks for the info. i'm just asking for feedback that pertains directly to the BT. Fishing is fun and enjoyed by all...when my BT is complete your the first that I welcome to hit the flats with me....my treat..hopefully it will be enough to suade you into the BT family. let's keep in touch.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

You guys crack me up..................


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Capt. Lowtide said:


> You guys crack me up..................


no kidding. "This is my thread, only post what I tell you to" lol


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool!!!!


----------



## moemoepop (Jun 5, 2010)

I am going with the 90 etech on my new Revenge! I have spent hours talking to different folks. The 90 is slightly heavier, will add a little more speed, but give the little extra boost from the hole. Is there any one out there running the 90? Ther are a lot of the Florida guys running the 90, but have not seen many here in Texas.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

well played sir


----------

